# Indian Motobike With Sidecar



## 47jchiggins (Feb 9, 2016)

My daughter sent pictures of this bike and asked if I was interested.........

I called the owner and talked at length about the bike. He had obtained the bike from a collector (eclectic antique collector) when he went to look at another item. While there, he happened to see the bike and was able to make the purchase. According to the previous owner, the bike had been with two owners over the last 70-80 years.

I am thinking this bike is a 1916 model/frame and fork that was badged and sold in 1917......just my thought. Although the bike appears pretty complete, I do have a few concerns and I am wondering what you think.

The current CEO of Bennett MFG (there 39 years) has no information that their company (est. 1906, making dashboards for horse drawn carriages), ever made sidecars for bicycles. He believes that an employee probably manufactured the sidecar in their shop years ago and put the company stamp on the tin. The seat in the sidecar was recently added

I usually clean most of the bikes I acquire, this one will probably remain dusty.

Thanks,

Todd

ps. I need to put a shout out to Shawn aka Freqman1 for some direction and Carlton aka Fordsnake for some good info regarding specific details and Bill aka wspeid for some quick advise, thanks guys.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 9, 2016)

that's no good, send info and i can dispose of it for you


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 9, 2016)

Killer, Thank You for posting this...Tom


----------



## kccomet (Feb 9, 2016)

good golly miss molly, i sure like the set up


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 9, 2016)

WOW!!! That bike and sidecar combo might be the find of the year! Highlight of your collection!


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## barracuda (Feb 9, 2016)

That's a dream setup. Does it get any better than this? I'm disposed to say no, it doesn't. Congratulations.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2016)

Outstanding Todd.
No room for it in my shop or house but, it sure is a display piece. Great story.
Maybe you know someone with an Indian Motorcycle dealership that could find a place that it can be displayed...[emoji57] 
If it does get displayed be sure to make a sign...please don't touch.
Damn Sprocket and I would look great riding down the boardwalk this summer on this.
I want a side car for my new buddy!
You owe your daughter a nice dinner out, Dad!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2016)

Those tires are not that old. And it has a parade strut for a brace.....


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 9, 2016)

I just can't stop clicking into this thread and check it out again and again. I love the lines of the short head tube Indian! Thanks for posting here.


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 9, 2016)

Post these pictures in Thread "old indian" if you think about it.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> Those tires are not that old. And it has a parade strut for a brace.....



I know a few guys 60+ years old…walking around with replacement knees and hips!  Physicians tell them their new parts will add another 10 -15 years to their life! What's funny, those new parts haven't done a thing to alter their personalities, their still the same old cranky curmudgeons! Now imagine those tires and a parade strut on this bike and its sidecar...makes one wonder how many more road miles this 100 year old Indian managed before it was retired?


----------



## oldspoke (Feb 10, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> I know a few guys 60+ years old…walking around with replacement knees and hips!  Physicians tell them their new parts will add another 10 -15 years to their life! What's funny, those new parts haven't done a thing to alter their personalities, their still the same old cranky curmudgeons! Now imagine those tires and a parade strut on this bike and its sidecar...makes one wonder how many more road miles this 100 year old Indian managed before it was retired?





47jchiggins said:


> My daughter sent pictures of this bike and asked if I was interested.........
> 
> I called the owner and talked at length about the bike. He had obtained the bike from a collector (eclectic antique collector) when he went to look at another item. While there, he happened to see the bike and was able to make the purchase. According to the previous owner, the bike had been with two owners over the last 70-80 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldspoke (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow !

This is one nice "time capsule" !!!
Truly an amazing find.


----------



## dave429 (Feb 10, 2016)

That's an awesome find! What a cool bike. I dream of the days something like that comes along. It looks perfect just the way it is.


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## fordsnake (Feb 10, 2016)

Must be difficult to ride with that hanging front fender brace and no chain?


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey Catfish is that in front of Jim's old  shop ?


----------



## rocketman (Feb 10, 2016)

Crazy over the top nice. Lucky guy.....


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2016)

bikejunk said:


> Hey Catfish is that in front of Jim's old  shop ?




Yes!


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> Must be difficult to ride with that hanging front fender brace and no chain?




People ride bikes?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 11, 2016)

I appreciate all the kind words and thoughts. I would like to get the headlight operational but it appears as if I am missing some parts. Anyone have a view of a complete set, light, switch, wires and batteries? Spare parts?

Thoughts on my theory this could be a leftover 1916 model badged a17?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 12, 2016)

I doubt its a 1916 model...Early Westfield Indians 1915-1917 had a tension bracket dropout.



Indians after 1918 used the recognizable Westfield dropouts



Why not gently remove your badge to see if there are different alignment holes? I think your bike is a transitional model but closer to 1923?


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> I doubt its a 1916 model...Early Westfield Indians 1915-1917 had a tension bracket dropout.
> 
> 
> Indians after 1918 used the recognizable Westfield dropouts
> ...





Good info!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 12, 2016)

Agree, good info......I'm a little apprehensive about removing the badge, years and years of good dirt and grim inbedd in the screw slots and around badge........


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 12, 2016)

You may never be able to pinpoint the exact year of your bike…there were many variables that occurred during WorldWar1. The government placed huge restrictions on bicycle manufacturers between 1914-1918 regarding production limitations and steel usage. We do know that in 1915 George Hendee decided to reenter the bicycle business after a 12 year dormancy and contracted Westfield to build and reintroduce his 1916 bikes!  Therefore because of Hendee's late entry to remanufacture bikes during the war outbreak, plus the governments mandatories…anything's possible!!!  Westfield could've just used available stock to build the early Indians!  In 1917 the Government offered a partial lift of its ban…the complete lift was made in January 1918, eleven months prior to Armistice. Just enough time for marketing and introducing the NEW 1918 Indian models, its features and showcasing its new Hendee Mfg. Co., Indian badge!


----------

